# Samsung D8000 audio/video sync problem



## veehb (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a new Samsung UN55D8000 LCD/LED HDTV. Works great with a very good picture. But, I can't get the video to sync with the audio. The menu has an audio delay option and I have it set at the maximum audio delay of 250 ms. I use a Dish Network receiver VIP7200 which has worked fine with other HDTVs in the past. I'm feeding it with component inputs as I use the HDMI output from the VIP7200 to feed another HDTV in another room (a 32" VISI0 HDTV) and it syncs the video and audio just fine.

I'd guess the video is still about 200 msec slow. The D-8000 must be doing a LOT of video processing to be so far behind the audio.

I also have a new Samsung BD-D5500 Blu-ray 3D DVD player sending video to the UN55D8000 and audio to a Pioneer VSX-710S receiver. I see some sync problems, but not as bad and the DVD player doesn't have an audio delay option.

I'm using an older Pioneer VSX-7105S receiver without HDMI and will soon upgrade to one with HDMI, and hopefully with two HDMI outputs. I don't know if the newer receivers also have a delay in the audio. I'm feeding the Pioneer with digital sound from the Optical (fiber optic) output from the Samsung D8000. But, I also see this same video delay problem when I listen to the Samsung speakers and not the Pioneer receiver.

Is this a problem with this particular model? Or is mine defective? I've searched several forums and can't find anyone else who has experienced this problem. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try and isolate everything and check them one at a time. And try different cables as you go. First check the tv only. Is the audio out of synch with the tv's internal speakers. If it isn't it may be the avr. If it is it may be something else.


----------



## robertmulvie (Oct 30, 2011)

i also have the same problem got a ps3 connected with hdmi cable and optical for sound / sync problem
got a lg dvd player connected with component and optical / sync problem
got a satalite box connected with scart/sync problem
running all sound through pioneer vsx-1015 receiver
some guy told me to make sure the game mode was switched off as this can cause the prob,
when i checked it was off, then i switched it ON and the sync problem was solved.
while this has worked , im sure its not correct that game mode needs to be on to get rid of the sync problem
any more input on this would be great.


----------

